# E-SYS: How to create 'default' cafs based on VO



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

*** Like everything here, do this AT YOUR OWN RISK!! *** 

Playing with the FA's last night I think I found a way to create a factory default .ncd file based on your FA/VO. (which can then be uploaded to the car via CODE FDL) 

Save your FA to file and change/add the SALAPA elements you need (I added 8TD and 8TH) to a file.
Save your SVTActual (SVTIst) to file.

In expert mode go to the Coding-Verification screen. 
Load the FA/VO and Right click on it to 'calculate FP'.

On the 'Complete Verification' section, select 'Verification by SVT' and select your SVTActual file you just saved. 

On the 'Settings' section, enter a Trace Directory and select the 'NCD-Trace' checkbox.

Once that is done you can either select the CAF's you want to validate (quicker) or hit the 'Start Complete Verification' button (slow).

When the process finishes, you'll have all the NCD trace files that the validation process generated in the 'Trace' directory/folder you specified. You can then open these files and look at the values with the FDL Editor. 

You can also add these files to your ECU in the coding screen by right clicking on the CAFD item and selecting NEW> FDL. 

I have not tried loading one of these to my car yet but when looking at the values in the file, it did turn on SLI for me in KAFAS.
For example, the new HU_CIC file has everything I have aktive on my car set to nicht_aktive, for example RDC_SAFETY, HUD_INDICATORS and L7 slider.


Be very careful, read all instructions and go slow. :thumbup:


*** Like everything here, do this AT YOUR OWN RISK!! ***


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@1STBimmer; Interesting. Thanks for pushing the limit on E-Sys. Did you ever go any farther with this and load one back into a module?


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

I did, and it works. I think it is basically the same as using 'code' to code the default values though?


----------



## chip2058 (Aug 2, 2012)

I think I follow here. So thoughts on how likely this would be to install BMW Apps on my F30. I have the combobox but the car didn't come with apps. I added 6NR to the FA, and can get it to the FP, but I don't understand how to get that to actually load to the car. Then I imagine I have to load in the relevant CAFDs which I assume would be Combobox and HUCIC.

Thoughts?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chip2058 said:


> I think I follow here. So thoughts on how likely this would be to install BMW Apps on my F30. I have the combobox but the car didn't come with apps. I added 6NR to the FA, and can get it to the FP, but I don't understand how to get that to actually load to the car. Then I imagine I have to load in the relevant CAFDs which I assume would be Combobox and HUCIC.
> 
> Thoughts?


At the hardware level, 6NR also requires requires 6NF (Base Plate and Snap-In Adapter) in order for iPod Video and the Plug-In Functionality to work. Absent of that, you have to replace the 6FL USB Aux-In Connector with a USB-AV-In Connector and run an FBAS wire for Video from the USB port to the back of the CIC.

At the software / coding level, after adding 6NR and 6NF to the VO and writing it to the car, you would simply highlight the HU_CIC module (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) and Select CODE (Not Code FDL) and the same for the Combox Module. However, if employing the USB AV-In connector workaround, the standard VO Coding wouldn't likely work, and there would probably still be some additional FDL Coding required to support the workaround.

Finally, 6NR requires an expensive FSC Enabling Code, which must be purchased, loaded and activated.


----------



## chip2058 (Aug 2, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> At the hardware level, 6NR also requires requires 6NF (Base Plate and Snap-In Adapter) in order for iPod Video and the Plug-In Functionality to work. Absent of that, you have to replace the 6FL USB Aux-In Connector with a USB-AV-In Connector and run an FBAS wire for Video from the USB port to the back of the CIC.
> 
> At the software / coding level, after adding 6NR and 6NF to the VO and writing it to the car, you would simply highlight the HU_CIC module (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) and Select CODE (Not Code FDL) and the same for the Combox Module. However, if employing the USB AV-In connector workaround, the standard VO Coding wouldn't likely work, and there would probably still be some additional FDL Coding required to support the workaround.
> 
> Finally, 6NR requires an expensive FSC Enabling Code, which must be purchased, loaded and activated.


Bummer on the FSC code. Do you think its something I could play dumb with the dealer on. For example if its on the VO would they even know?

On a separate note, you've provided one of the most comprehensive answers I've seen on this topic, you wouldn't happen to have found coding for either remembering drive mode (Sport vs. Comfort vs. Eco-pro) after restart or how to bring back the long press and hold to power all the way down (a la e90)?!?

Sorry to threadjack here!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chip2058 said:


> Bummer on the FSC code. Do you think its something I could play dumb with the dealer on. For example if its on the VO would they even know?
> 
> On a separate note, you've provided one of the most comprehensive answers I've seen on this topic, you wouldn't happen to have found coding for either remembering drive mode (Sport vs. Comfort vs. Eco-pro) after restart or how to bring back the long press and hold to power all the way down (a la e90)?!?
> 
> Sorry to threadjack here!


Unfortunately not. Your original master VO is maintained on BMW's Server's in Munich, that the Dealer's ISTA is connected to. They would know the VO was altered and 6NR was added.

I have yet to find a code for setting the default Driving Dynamic Control mode, and I have looked. As for the long press, sorry, but I never looked for this one.


----------

